# Kakteen: Springklee loswerden



## maga_graz (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Weiß jemand, wie empfindlich Kakteen auf Austrocknen in der Wachstumszeit reagieren?

Im Kaktuskisterl am Balkon hat sich Springklee eingenistet, den ich loswerden möchte, indem ich auf das morgentliche Sprühen verzichte ... Tod durch Rösten sozusagen (so funktionierts zumindest im Winter gut) 

Nur was sagen die Kakteen (Echinopsis und vergleichbares) dazu? Bzw. habt ihr andere Methoden zur Unkrautbekämpfung? ... Ausrupfen nutzt nix ... einige Stückchen bleiben immer im Stachelwald versteckt zurück ... und ist zu schmerzhaft.


----------



## Echinopsis (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

..einfach die Blätter des Springklees mit Roundup einpinseln, das hilft und den Kakteen schadets nicht.


----------



## maga_graz (24. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Danke!
Ich nehm an, du sprichst aus Erfahrung. Reicht es, ein paar Blätter zu bepinseln? ... ich will ja den gewünschten Pflanzen nicht zu nahe kommen


----------



## Echinopsis (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Das reicht!


----------



## maga_graz (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Danke!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Hi Martin,

was ist den "Springklee"

Meinst Du damit diese widerlichen, eingeschleppten, gelbblühenden, kleinen Sauerkleearten?
Wenn ja, hilft da das austrocknen lassen nicht viel, die stammen aus dem mediteranen Raum und sind sommerliche Trockenheit gewöhnt

MfG Frank


----------



## rumbalotte (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Dass austrocknen nicht hilft, kann ich bestätigen. Habe diesen Mist in meinen Beeten und im Rasen gehabt. Im Sommer war der Boden knüppelhart getrocknet aber der Klee wuchs und wuchs und wuchs  
Ich habe beste Erfahrung mit  "Universal-Rasenunkrautfrei Loredo" von einem namhaften Unternehmen im Raum Leverkusen gemacht. Vorsichtig im Beet gesprüht hat das auch da bestens geholfen.


----------



## maga_graz (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kakteen: Springklee loswerden*

Hi!
... und ich hab gedacht, "Springklee" wär der "offizielle" Name 
Aber widerlicher gelbblühender Sauerklee triffts auch...

Also vergiften ... in den Kakteen, der in den Orchideen wird weiterhin klassisch dezimiert ...


----------

